# What keeps making this hole?



## detyianni (Oct 22, 2010)

I keep sealing this hole. It keeps coming back. This is the biggest it's been. As you can see I've tried foam. Copper pads. I have a rat trap I am going to set tonight out there I think.

Any recommendations to seal it for good? 

I have a lot of chipmunks around but this is the only hole in the side of the house.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

It's some type of rodent. Here in the northeast I would think a rat, squirrel/chipmuk; A rat trap sounds like a good idea. If I thought it was a rat, I'd bait with bacon or something similar. If a squirrel type animal, then p-nut butter, p-nuts, or both. 

Don't do anything to seal the hole until you solve the problem. Otherwise, you could seal it inside the wall, or if outside, it will continue to make other holes. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## detyianni (Oct 22, 2010)

I had a rat trap out last night...nothing.. I brought it in though becasue I dident want to catch a neighbors dog or cat nose in it..

I bought some repellent granules and poison. going to loosley plug it spread the repellent and poison see if its going in or out. 

Propably going to stop back and get one of those gopher type traps.

im in michigan and my house backs up to a wetland...


----------



## rollinastang (May 19, 2011)

that is most likely a groundhog hole....they will burrow big holes like that.The best way is to trap the groundhog first. groundhogs tend to dig around any patch job u can do....they are veggie eaters so maybe try lettuce celery or carrots to lure him in a medium sized trap. after he is removed back fill the hole and u shouldnt have any more problems.


----------



## Wiscbldr (Nov 1, 2010)

Use traps to kill or remove whatever is making the hole. If you want to try to move it along, try putting some dog or cat feces down the hole, or some bounce sheets, etc.


----------



## detyianni (Oct 22, 2010)

Just an update havent caught it yet... neighbor says its a chipmunk he's seen it. 

I cant wait to post that I caught the thing :thumbsup:


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

And you want to kill a chipmunk? Hmm...does that hole bother you that much?


----------



## detyianni (Oct 22, 2010)

Missouri Bound said:


> And you want to kill a chipmunk? Hmm...does that hole bother you that much?


Lol google chipmunk damage and how to make a bucket trap... I haven't got the heart for that yet


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

May I ask where you live? Here in Missouri we have deer eating our garden, aardvarks digging up our yard and raccoons eating the cantaloupe. I replant the garden, fill the divots and buy the cantaloupe at the store. I don't see any reason to eradicate the wildlife unless it wanders into my home.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

If still using rat trap, try camping it or hide it as opposed to leaving it out in the open. Lay leaves over it after freshening the bait; maybe place a peanut on the peanut butter. His curiosity and the visual attraction may make the difference. You could also place a cardboard box by the hole, upside down, with holes cut out at each end so he can enter, again using his curiosity against him.


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

Try this.

http://www.break.com/index/amazing-flying-squirrel.html


----------



## mikeylikesit580 (Sep 28, 2010)

Have a hole just like that in my front beds. Im 99% sure its a squirrel. I will try and get a picture of mine to compare.


----------



## bostonbees (May 17, 2011)

Missouri Bound said:


> May I ask where you live? Here in Missouri we have deer eating our garden, aardvarks digging up our yard and raccoons eating the cantaloupe. I replant the garden, fill the divots and buy the cantaloupe at the store. I don't see any reason to eradicate the wildlife unless it wanders into my home.


 
Aardvarks?? R they in the US..I though just in Africa???


----------



## dcentuori (May 21, 2011)

Don't underestimate chipmunk burrow damage when they are along your house. They can cause some structural damage if they burrow under your foundation over time and in large numbers. 

Chipmunks are hard to control due to their range--about a 1/2 acre. And, like most pests, if you keep killing them, you just made room for more chipmunks to move in. Most practial way to deal with them is with barriers or adapting your landscape to make it less "chipmunk friendly"

Best solution--disrupt your ecosystem by introducing a predator. If you have a pet cat, you can switch to a biodegradable litter (like Feline Pine) and sprinkle the urine soaked litter near the hole and places you want protected. Sounds gross, but it worked for me one season until my wife made me stop. This year, feral cats have included our yard in their territory and we had the largest strawberry crop ever! (But no one can be that lucky!) But proves my point nonetheless!

Know thine enemy: http://ohioline.osu.edu/hyg-fact/1000/1034.html

Dante


----------



## sippinjoes (Mar 7, 2011)

Chipmunks are called ground squirrels for a reason, they are the ones that dig burrows, so that is your target. I am about convinced chipmunks and squirrels are planning an uprising some day. When I pull up to my house, it looks like I have created a refuge for them. I've seen as many as 8, just hanging out in the front of my house watching me pull in. I have holes all over my yard from them. I thought about the bucket trap, but that is a bit extreme. Last year I raked up all the walnuts that fell and the number seemed to drop a bit. This year I cut the tree down, for other reasons, but it'll be nice not to have to rake up. Unfortunately, I have acorns too and those aren't as easy to clean up.

Finally to the point: If they are getting into a specific burrow dig up a little bit around the area and level it out. Then lay a large piece of hardware cloth (wire mesh) and bury it. Pack the soil well. U can also try cayenne pepper, but I have heard mixed results...may need habanero or ghost peppers to light em up.


----------

